# Oceania, a cinematic descent into the abyss (update: now official demo!)



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 20, 2021)

_*Updated 21.06.22 - Now official demo! - Click here to see post below*_
Dear friends, I'm happy to be back among you after this harrowing experience with _The Bottle_.  During my recent life as a recluse I had time to reflect and was able to let my creativity _flow_ again. I was helped in this therapeutic process by my friend, Tom Wolfe, who provided me with the necessary tools for my recovery.

I hereby present to you the result of this journey into the abyss of my soul, a piece entitled _*Oceania*._ Even in this dark ambient piece, you will be able to hear some of the many colours of Tom's inspiring patches for Arturia Pigments which were used exclusively here.

Watch it in 4K on YT if you can!


----------



## RemyB85 (Jun 20, 2021)

that was beautiful!


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 20, 2021)

Deep, Tatiana.


----------



## Gerald (Jun 20, 2021)

Deep and nice work!


----------



## tomwolfe (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for the shout out Tatiana, and for creating such a beautiful track with the presets. Always amazing to hear what people do with them!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 21, 2021)

tomwolfe said:


> Thanks for the shout out Tatiana, and for creating such a beautiful track with the presets. Always amazing to hear what people do with them!


Wow, it's always cool to hear from the designer himself that he liked what the composer did with his sounds  Thanks Tom! ❤️

For the record: I purchased these sounds with (a little) real money 💰, they were not received from an NFR kinda deal.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 21, 2021)

A huge thank you to all of you for listening / watching so far ❤️ and a special thank you to @RemyB85 , @Double Helix and @Gerald for your kind comments! Always very much appreciated!!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm happy to announce that _*Oceania*_ has been selected as an official demo by *Tom Wolfe - Synthesized Solutions for Film (U.K.)* and reposted on their SoundCloud page to showcase their Pigments collection of patches!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2021)

Good pick @tomwolfe - awesome piece of work Tatiana! Glad to see you dabble with synths in stead of empty bottles. ❤️


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 22, 2021)

Never any doubt, Tatiana. Hearty congratulations are in order.


----------



## Marsen (Jun 22, 2021)

Wonderful piece Tatiana!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 23, 2021)

This Tom Wolfe fellow coaxes previously unexplored tone colors from Pigments and you bring the best out of them, TaG! 

Listening to this causes me to drift into reveries of Time and the River. It makes me want to Look Homeward toward this Angelic music! 

I don't think it will be possible to Go Home Again to the Arturia presets after hearing this.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 23, 2021)

-- Have you no decency, Senator?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 24, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> This Tom Wolfe fellow coaxes previously unexplored tone colors from Pigments and you bring the best out of them, TaG!


Tom has created very inspiring patches, it made my job easy and a real pleasure! Thank you for your kind words my little green friend


----------

